# Trouver un titre dans une playlist ?



## Rollmops (10 Juillet 2021)

Bonjour à tous   



Quelqu'un sait si on peut trouver un titre dans une playlist sur Music sur Ipad ?

Merci


----------



## Gwen (10 Juillet 2021)

une fois la playlistes sélectionné, tu tire la liste des morceaux vers le bas et tu as le champs de recherche qui apparaît.


----------



## Rollmops (10 Juillet 2021)

Merci Gwen  
Es-tu sûr ?
Je suis sur Ipad : vers le bas ou vers le haut : pas de champ de recherche !


----------



## Rollmops (10 Juillet 2021)

J'ai trouvé : tu t'es trompé : cela fonctionne avec morceaux ou albums mais *pas* avec les *playlists* ! 

D'autre part il y a un champ,de recherche dans "toutes les playlists" mais il ne fonctionne pas !


----------



## Gwen (10 Juillet 2021)

Argh. Désolé. Je pensais avoir activé la colonne playlist pour tester.


----------

